# Sunderland Tour Classic waterproof suit



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 5, 2012)

I got this suit for Christmas and, as a result, hadn't worn it in rain until yesterday.

*Jacket
*
The jacket is convertible, i.e. the lower half of the sleeves can be removed to make the jacket short sleeved.  I liked this option as you're getting two jackets in one (sort of.....)
The jacket has velcro fastenings on the cuff which helps to keep the water out and, more importantly, give a very comfortable fit.  It also has velcro fastenings at the side which, again, mean that the wearer can adjust for a more snug fit.
The jacket can be further adjusted by means of a drawstring that runs through the bottom of the jacket on the inside. 
There's no inside pocket but then I've never seen the point of them as you'd have to open the jacket to get to it which would let the water in!
The two pockets on the outside are big and deep and have a zip which keeps them waterproof as well (until you open the zip.....)

*Trousers
*
The trousers are traditional in design, i.e. they have a button clasp and a zip fly.  This is most useful when caught short on the 14th!  This was evident yesterday when one of my playing partners didn't have such refinements on his waterproof trousers and got very wet! 
The pockets all have velcro attachments and overlapping waterproof material to ensure the pockets remain dry.
There are zip openings at the bottom of the trousers to aid getting them on and off.
There are also poppers on the bottom of the trousers to ensure a snug fit around the shoes.
A drawstring around the waist once again ensures a snug fit.

How did they perform?

As you all know, the conditions yesterday were ideal for a waterproof test.  I had my waterproofs on from the first tee to the eighteenth green and they did not disappoint!  They were extremely comfortable, very quiet and they kept me very, very dry.  The only part of me that was wet was the top of my polo neck and that's because it poked out the top of the jacket.  In fact, after the round and in the warmth and comfort of the clubhouse, the other members of my club who had been wearing the very expensive brand of golfing waterproofs looked liked they'd been through a car wash!  Soaking wet trousers and jumpers abounded!
With some waterproofs, if the rain doesn't get you then your sweat will.  Not with the Sunderlands!  I had no issues with profuse sweating during the round.
The suit is also very quiet.  Apart from a little rustling whilst walking these remained whisper quiet throughout the swing.

These really are a great set of waterproofs and I can't recommend them enough!

I like them so much that I'm praying for rain on Saturday..... 

AW


----------



## freddielong (Mar 5, 2012)

I like sunderland rain gear they remind me of SEVE


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2012)

Just ordered the Sunderland Trousers so hope they are good


----------



## granters (Mar 5, 2012)

I bought a Sunderland Links jacket a few weeks ago and it it stunningly good. Been battered with rain every time i've been out and have been absolutely bone dry. Best waterproofs i've ever had quite seriously


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 7, 2012)

Have to agree ...Have a sunderland wet  top ,  1/4 zip , velcro on the cuffs , drawstring on the bottom, can also remove the lower sleeves , pure class wet gear,  if your thinking of geting some you cannot go wrong with Sunderland ...


----------



## sJoe (Apr 28, 2012)

Me too..I have a Sunderland Water Proof suit, and bucket hat..they are great, always come back bone dry..


----------



## Region3 (Apr 29, 2012)

I've had mine over 2 years but today was the first time they'd been properly tested.

Rain from start to finish. Sometimes a gentle drizzle and quite hard at other times, plus a wind that was gentle at times but mostly pretty stiff.

Was mostly bone dry underneath, apart from my socks and bottom of my trousers were soaked through (but that's the shoes' fault) and a tiny bit damp on the back of my collar because I decided not to wear the bucket hat as it doesn't keep your ears warm


----------

